# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Our newest Blood! Very Excited!!!

## muddoc

We were vending at the NARBC Arlington show this past weekend, and I had to sneak over to VPIs booth of course.  Man, I think that may have been a mistake now.  Tracy has some of the most beautiful Blood Pythons, and I have recently been bit by the Brongersmai bug.  I have been debating adding something special to the collection for awhile now, and how could one leave Tracy's table without bringing home a straggler.

Needless to say, I am very excited about our newest addition, and I promise there will be plenty of pictures of this guy as he grows.  Introducing our new Goldeneye.  He doesn't have a name yet, but I am working on that.

p.s. I also recently picked up an Albino gril, and I will get pics of her as well, once she sheds.



Thanks for looking,

----------


## blackcrystal22

Love him! What a beauty.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Freakie_frog

Tim.. As usual your taste in snakes it superb. That is one really hot looking snake man.. She looks wired was she all business or were you able to handle her without bleeding?

----------

_muddoc_ (03-15-2010)

----------


## muddoc

> Tim.. As usual your taste in snakes it superb. That is one really hot looking snake man.. She looks wired was she all business or were you able to handle her without bleeding?


It is a he, and he has bit me twice already.  He is a bit more fiesty than my other bloods, but we will get him tamed down.  I think he is still a bit stressed from all of the traveling, so I didn't hold it against him.

Thanks for the compliment.  Although I only had this one to choose from, Tracy said he was the nicest looking one she had for sale, and that is why she brought him.  I could have picked from a few others, but I trusted Tracy's taste, not tomention Chris and Ailley assured me I was doing good.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> It is a he, and he has bit me twice already.  He is a bit more fiesty than my other bloods, but we will get him tamed down.  I think he is still a bit stressed from all of the traveling, so I didn't hold it against him.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.  Although I only had this one to choose from, Tracy said he was the nicest looking one she had for sale, and that is why she brought him.  I could have picked from a few others, but I trusted Tracy's taste, not tomention Chris and Ailley assured me I was doing good.


Oh wow.. sorry bout that..you even said he like four times in that post.. wel'll He's hot. 

Yea you have to trust the master..LOL Looking good dude.

----------

_muddoc_ (03-15-2010)

----------


## Big K

awesome blood, gorgeous

----------

_muddoc_ (03-15-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

Nice addition brother!

Be looking for some babies in a year or two!

----------

_muddoc_ (03-15-2010)

----------


## MikeyP

That blood is beautiful  :Surprised:  !!! Is that a mutation from Python C. Brong?

----------

_muddoc_ (03-15-2010)

----------


## Tim Mead

Big congrats on a sweet snake..Look forward to seeing more pics as it changes colors.. :Good Job:

----------

_muddoc_ (03-15-2010)

----------


## 2kdime

Its what's known as a Goldeneye Blood, its a pattern mutation.

Its also an animal that is HET for what is known as the Magpie Blood.

Yes, they are P.Brongersmai







> That blood is beautiful  !!! Is that a mutation from Python C. Brong?

----------

_muddoc_ (03-15-2010)

----------


## lesserlover

I finally have interest in a blood. That is one beautiful animal.

----------

_muddoc_ (03-15-2010)

----------


## Oroborous

Damn he is hot! One of my favorites, congrats!

----------

_muddoc_ (03-15-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

My face looked like this when I saw that Blood ---->  :Surprised: 

I envy you.

That is one BEAUTIFUL Blood.

Why do you guys gotta keep dragging me further into wanting more Bloods?

----------

_muddoc_ (03-15-2010)

----------


## muddoc

Thanks for all of the compliments.  Even though he loves to bite me, I still think he is great.  I promise I'll get some more pics of him after he packs on a little size.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Thanks for all of the compliments.  Even though he loves to bite me, I still think he is great.  I promise I'll get some more pics of him after he packs on a little size.


You better keep that promise LOL.

I would love to see more photos of him, he's the most beautiful Blood I've ever seen.  I have a new favorite morph to look up now :Very Happy: 

One of my Bloods almost bit my boss in the face, even though she's still a baby she was serious.  She only likes being handled with care :Very Happy:   Handle your Blood with respect and don't fear it, that's what I do when I'm confident :ROFL:

----------


## martinarquero

Hey Tim great looking golden eye, so now you are going in to bloods, they are the bomb!, after I got that Pastel jungle from you a bit more then a year ago (btw, he is breading now! hope he proves), I got in to the bloods, but nothing that fancy! congrats on that beauty, and as bites go, well they like that, its like that is there kiss!

----------

_muddoc_ (03-16-2010)

----------


## Tikall

I love this mutation so much, and you have a stunner! I can't wait until I can afford one.

----------

_muddoc_ (03-16-2010)

----------


## rodentslayer

That's a bangin' Goldeneye!   :Good Job: 
I must  :Bowdown:

----------

_muddoc_ (03-17-2010)

----------


## vjb

WOW! That's awesome!

----------

_muddoc_ (03-17-2010)

----------


## SinisterSerpents

B-E-Autiful!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!

----------

_muddoc_ (03-17-2010)

----------


## Alice

WOW!  Amazing pick up Tim.  Tracy has such great snakes.

----------


## irezumi67

he is great

----------

_muddoc_ (03-17-2010)

----------


## Drew87

Very cool Tim. Amazing addition  :Salute:

----------

_muddoc_ (03-17-2010)

----------


## bloodpython_MA

FANTASTIC!!!! That is one STUNNING blood! Best of luck with him!!! :Good Job:  :Bowdown:

----------

_muddoc_ (03-17-2010)

----------


## Akua_Ko_Nalu

A stunning acquisition! Please do keep us updated on that special guy!

----------

_muddoc_ (03-17-2010)

----------


## muddoc

Thanks alot everyone.  I will try to get a few more pics of him with some of our others once he settles in a bit.

----------


## Boanerges

Wow Tim, he is really cool looking!!!!!!!! Nice pick up  :Good Job:   :Good Job:

----------

_muddoc_ (03-18-2010)

----------


## MPenn

That is one hot blood Tim!  :Good Job: 
Can't wait to see what you do with him in the future.

----------

_muddoc_ (03-18-2010)

----------


## rabernet

Tim,

I've never really been into the bloods, but I must say.....I'd HIT that!  :Very Happy:

----------

_muddoc_ (03-18-2010)

----------


## giantkeeper

> It is a he, and he has bit me twice already.  He is a bit more fiesty than my other bloods, but we will get him tamed down.  I think he is still a bit stressed from all of the traveling, so I didn't hold it against him.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.  Although I only had this one to choose from, Tracy said he was the nicest looking one she had for sale, and that is why she brought him.  I could have picked from a few others, but I trusted Tracy's taste, not tomention Chris and Ailley assured me I was doing good.


 :Good Job: 

He should mellow out pretty quickly Tim, and again.....the GE's are a solid project with unlimited potential!

I'll email you some pictures this weekend, I think you'll enjoy them.

----------

_muddoc_ (03-18-2010)

----------


## muddoc

> He should mellow out pretty quickly Tim, and again.....the GE's are a solid project with unlimited potential!
> 
> I'll email you some pictures this weekend, I think you'll enjoy them.


Thanks for all of the help when I was making my decision at the show.  I really appreciate the input.

p.s.  He is starting to mellow a bit.  At least he doesn't open his mouth when you slide out the tub anymore.  However, he does still tongue flick more than my others do, so I know he is sniffing for me.

----------


## Kysenia

Beautiful looking blood...........like my wife she looks like she is all business :Smile:

----------

_muddoc_ (03-19-2010)

----------


## West Coast Jungle

That thing is awesome Tim! Big Congrats. Real handsome fellow there :Good Job:

----------

_muddoc_ (03-21-2010)

----------


## muddoc

Thanks again everyone.  He seems to be settling down ever so slightly.  He is still very aware of his surroundings (I know that is a Blood thing), but my other ones seem to be a little less caring (more like a Ball).  He hasn't bitten me since I took him out of the bag, and he did eat on Thursday, so he seems to be doing great, and I hope to get some more pics from him in a couple months (hopefully with some of his future Albino girlfriends).

----------


## Jason Bowden

Nice one!  Hope I wonder over your side of the state one day and see your snakes!

----------

_muddoc_ (03-22-2010)

----------


## mrmertz

A Goldeneye Blood. Geeez, I can't keep up with all of the morphs and mutations anymore. I'd have thousands upon thousands of dollars wrapped up in snakes like this one if I was able to. As it is, we are lookin' at probably $3,000. or so just to switch over to Animal Plastics tanks just to house a few of our guys!

Beautiful snake - I won't EVEN ask how much somethin' like that costs. 

I don't want to hijack your thread, but how was your dealings with VPI?

----------

_muddoc_ (04-08-2010)

----------


## vjb

I'm official requesting that people STOP posting pics of their beautiful bloods.
I've resisted getting one so far but my willpower is fading fast.  :Razz: 
(Gorgeous snake BTW - Congrats!)

----------

_muddoc_ (04-08-2010)

----------


## cinderbird

the magpie blood is my favorite blood morph, with the golden eye being second. Fantastic looking animal, i look forward to seeing some more pics of him.

----------

_muddoc_ (04-08-2010)

----------


## mrmertz

A Magpie Blood, huh? Gonna Google and see what I come up with...

----------


## muddoc

> I don't want to hijack your thread, but how was your dealings with VPI?


I have dealt with Tracy numerous times, as I have Dave.  I have sat and eaten with Dave before, and stood at a table talking with Tracy before.  They are both great people that have a huge love for the hobby.  I have traded with Tracy, bought from Tracy at a show, and had Tracy ship me stuff.  Never a problem.

----------


## joepythons

Tim he is sweet looking  :Good Job:

----------

